# How do you align a logo above the pocket?



## John S (Sep 9, 2006)

I need to screen print a logo above a T-shirt pocket. I need to make sure the logo is always centered and the same distance above the pocket and parallel to the pocket edge.

I've thought about using an empty screen in the next head and taping an alignment template. I would use it to check that the top edge of the pocket is in the right place before printing.

What do you do for pocket alignment?


Second question, will the thickness of the near by pocket create a printing problem? How far away from the pocket is safe? 1/2"?

Third question is what changes if you need to print ON the pocket?

Thanks for sharing your wisdom


----------



## perrolocodesigns (Oct 24, 2006)

I use a sleeve platen for above the pocket prints. I position the bottom of the pocket at the end of the platen and burn my screen to match. I have found no better way (not that there isn't one...or many) to print these quickly and efficiently. 

You will ned a special "pocket adapter" to print on the pocket. It is small enough to slide inside the pocket.

Good luck

Ken


----------



## brent (Nov 3, 2006)

There are laser alignment systems if you want to get fancy. Otherwise the second/empty screen for alignment might work well enough.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

The only other thing that I have seen is putting a square piece of plastic on the pallet (in the center of the design to raise the shirt up so the pocket does not touch the screen and center the pocket off the piece of plastic).


----------



## John S (Sep 9, 2006)

Thanks for the help. 

I think a piece of plastic looks like an easy solution for the above pocket placement, I'll give that one a wack first.

Any other ideas are welcome!


----------



## John S (Sep 9, 2006)

Just a follow up.
I got a 4.5" square piece of masonite and stuck it to the left pocket area of the platen with a few drops of hot glue. 

I put the pallet spray on only the raised square. Anywhere else slows up the alignment.
I pull the shirt in place, line up the top edge of the pocket with the square and hold the corners in place with two fingers and put a little tension on the T and stick it in place. 

I make the bottom of the design 1/2" above the top edge of the pocket. 

Other than adjusting the off contact, it is a quick setup and easy to get the logo centered and aligned above the pocket.

I'll be able to pop the square off, but It works so well, I may just leave the platen on the shelf for the next pocket job.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

how about looking a badalou's invention...works great for me!...you can find it at http://www.teesquareit.com/


----------



## Target (Sep 2, 2010)

The quickest and most effective way to center a logo over a pocket is to laser alignment a grid on top of the garment. Will work on any press or pallet. Here is the web site to see how it works with all apparel & textile. www.lasertargetingsystems.com


----------



## Ink Credible (Jul 21, 2011)

I use a 4 1/2 x 5 inch piece off masonite. I cut 6 pieces and lay them out on each pallet. I use spray tack and tape to hold them down after I center the design. The lip of the pocket lines up to the the bottom of the masonite so it is an easy press. It does take some time to get use to but once you do it goes fast. Hope this helps.

David


----------

